# Lan Party mit 7-8 PCs



## Kabelgott (20. April 2013)

Hallo,
wie im Titel gesagt habe ich vor in der nächsten Zeit (2 Wochen oder so) in meinem Keller eine Lan Party mit mehreren Freunden zu veranstalten. Nun wollte ich fragen was ich alles brauche, damit alle untereinander verbunden sind und auch alle Internet haben. Das ganze soll in meinem Keller stattfinden, allerdings gibt es dort nur eine Lan Buchse. Reicht es einen normalen Lan Switch wie den hier zu kaufen *KLICK* und alles zu verbinden oder brauche ich noch etwas anderes? 
Und reichen 100 MBit/s oder brauche ich 1000 damit nichts laggt und alle die Internetleitung voll ausnutzen können.

mfg
Kabelgott


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2013)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Reicht es einen normalen Lan Switch wie den hier zu kaufen *KLICK* und alles zu verbinden oder brauche ich noch etwas anderes?


Ein switch reicht, vorraus gesetzt das das inet von einem router kommt. (nicht bloß ein blankes modem) Allerdings reichen 8 ports nicht, wenn du 8 rechner versorgen willst. Du benötigst ja 1x rein und 8x raus = min. 9 ports.


> Und reichen 100 MBit/s oder brauche ich 1000 damit nichts laggt und alle die Internetleitung voll ausnutzen können.


 Kommt auf dein internet an. Hast du 100 mbit und mehr, wird ein 100 mbit-switch das nicht voll auslasten können. (was er beim reinen spielen eigentlich auch nicht muß)


----------



## tiga05 (20. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es während solchen Lan-Partys zu massivem Datenaustausch kommt. Und mit 12,5 MB maximaler Übertragungsrate dauert es sehr nunmal sehr lang und erhöht, wenn man nebenbei zockt auch unnötig den Ping. 
Du solltest also auf jeden Fall einen 1GB-Switch kaufen.

Pass auf, dass du keine ausschaltbaren Steckdosen verbaust. Nicht das sich die Leute gegenseitig den Strom beim zocken ausmachen 

EDIT: Was du sonst noch brauchst: Stinknormale CAT5-Kabel!


----------



## Timsu (20. April 2013)

Ich würde gleich einen Gigabit Switch kaufen, da es nicht viel teurer ist und einen Vorteil bringt, falls ihr mal untereinander Dateien austauschen wollt.


----------



## Julian1303 (20. April 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich würde gleich einen Gigabit Switch kaufen, da es nicht viel teurer ist und einen Vorteil bringt, falls ihr mal untereinander Dateien austauschen wollt.


 
Ich stimme Timsu zu, wenn du extra einen Switch erwerben mußt, dann kauf gleich einen Gigabit-Switch. Benutze ich bei mir zu haus ebenfalls. Gibt ja keine Rechner mehr, die nur 100Mbit-Lan verbaut haben, ausser vielleicht absolute Billigheimer. Und die sind minimal teurer, nicht der Rede wert. Und bei 8 Leuten, jupp, ein 8-Port langt da nicht, nimm einen 16er, dann hast auch genügend Luft mal größere Partys zu machen.


----------



## Kabelgott (20. April 2013)

Ok das mit der Geschwindigkeit hat sich erledigt, bei uns im Haus sind nur im Erdgeschoss und im 1. Stock Cat. 5e Kabel verlegt, im Keller nur Cat. 5. Außerdem unterstüzt unser Router derzeit nur 100Mbit/s :/
Was ist also der beste 8 Port 100 MBit/s Switch? Geben die sich da überhaupt was außer im Preis?


----------



## Timsu (20. April 2013)

Cat5 reicht für Gigabit aus, außerdem muss euer Router das nicht unterstützen, wenn ihr Daten untereinander auf den PCs tauschen wollt.
Deshalb trotzdem einen mit Gigabit nehmen:
Switches mit Portanzahl 1000Base: ab 12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Auf jeden Fall Gigabit! 100 mbit/s ist einfach furchtbar veraltet und langsam. Da werden quasi nur noch die Restbestände abverkauft.

Heuzutage hat eigendlich jeder Rechner, Router, Notebook, usw. 1000mbit/s, was z.B. auch einen Vorteil bringt, dass man keine teureren Crossover Kabel(Adapter) mehr bracht. Die Dinger kosten quasi fast das Gleiche, also ganz entspannt zu einem Gigabit Switch greifen.

Wenn ihr eine LAN mit 8 PCs macht, dann brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen Switch mit min. 9 Ports, da er noch zum Router verbunden werden muss, sonst hat niemand Internet.

TP-Link TL-SG1016D, 16-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kabelgott (20. April 2013)

Ok dann nehme ich wohl einen Gigabit Port aber mit 8 Slots, ich sorg schon dafür dass die reichen^^ 16 Slots sind mir da nämlich schon etwas zu teuer.
TP-Link TL-SG1008D Desktop Switch 1000Mbps: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Wäre der gut? (Würde am liebsten bei amazon bestellen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2013)

Joa der wird sicher für eure LAN reichen.


----------



## Julian1303 (21. April 2013)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Ok dann nehme ich wohl einen Gigabit Port aber mit 8 Slots, ich sorg schon dafür dass die reichen^^ 16 Slots sind mir da nämlich schon etwas zu teuer.
> TP-Link TL-SG1008D Desktop Switch 1000Mbps: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Wäre der gut? (Würde am liebsten bei amazon bestellen)


 
Diesen kann ich auch empfehlen, da ich den Selben und auch schon seinen Vorgänger in Gebrauch hab/hatte.Aber wie gesagt, bei nem 8-Port bist auf 7 Lan-User begrenzt. Und wegen Internet mit 100MBit-Lan, klingt nach nem älteren Router. Ging mir bis vor Weihnachten mit meiner alten Fritz!Box 7170 ebenfalls so, und war der Kaufgrund meines Gbit-Switches.

PS: Nutze ebenfalls Cat5 und Cat5e Kabel, von daher keine Einschränkungen im GBit-Lan. Cat6 Kabel sind nicht zwingend erforderlich.


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Mai 2013)

wobei ich - hab selber gerade hier nochmal paar kabel "ausgelegt" (von verlegen kann nicht die rede sein, wenn die sich nur um den schreibtisch rum ziehen bzw. eben nicht an/in der wand oder nem kabelschacht sind) - doch schon, bei ner neu-anschaffung von kabeln zu cat6 raten würde (oder sogar zu cat6a)...wobei man das selber wissen muss, für ne LAN lohnt der "aufwand" vll nicht, aber wenn man die kabel länger (und dauerhafter) nutzen möchte, dann würde ich den kleinen obulus mehr investieren (noch eher, wenn ich die kabel in ne wand packen würde - dann währe Cat6a das mindeste, eher Cat7 und Cat6-Dosen...denn die kann man später austauschen 

aber wie gesagt: nur für ne LAN tun es die "alten" Cat5-Kabel auch noch (hab selber noch genug hier liegen, kaufen aber neu nur noch Cat6a) - solange genug davon da sin ^^

mfg LAX
ps: ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, das ein WLAN da sein sollte (falls LAN probleme macht bzw. jemand mit Laptop kommt oder ein tablet mit bringt), genügend - bequeme - sitzplätze (und ja: das ist wichtig, denn wer zockt gerne wenn er nicht bequem sitzt, nach ein paar stunden merkt man des dann schon stark), platz für tastaturen, mäuse (mit pads) und die monitore sollte auch sein (merke das extra an, weil ich mit ner kleinen LAN da mal probleme hatte bei nem freund und so meinen rechner dann erst verspätet aufbauen konnte, weil erst ein tisch organisiert werden musste etc.)...dann: Knabbereien, Snacks, Getränke (auch wichtig, vor allem für die Stimmung), vll eine Musik-Anlage (oder PC-Soundsystem) wenn mal pause ist (nix ist schlimmer als drückende stille bzw. immer labern zu müssen)...gutes "echtes" essen (dauerhaft snacks ist auch net der bringer)...schlafgelegenheiten (falls wer eher müde ist z.B. - deshalb sollte da auch ne tür sein, damit man wen der müde ist nicht wach hält - und natürlich für das ende, wenn nicht mitten in der nacht abgebaut werden soll bzw. wenn das ganze nicht nur einen tag dauern soll  )...strom (mehrfachsteckerleisten)  - vll noch anderes entertainment (dauer daddeln ist schön, aber dann und wann ist auch ne pause nötig)
pps: müsste auch mal wieder eine planen, vor allem da unser Party-Raum jetzt fertig ist, es endlich wärmer wird etc.


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal die Warnung: ein Switch mit 8 Ports ist für 8 PCs zu wenig- der Router muss ja auch noch angeschlossen werden.


----------

